
Curl 7.50 Changes - okket
https://curl.haxx.se/changes.html#7_50_0
======
tetrep
is there something particularly noteworthy about this release? it just looks
like some standard big fixes and the ability to get the http version from the
api.

~~~
okket
"curl 7.50.0 adds support for IPv6 DNS64/NAT64 Networks on iOS == apps using
libcurl can now get into app store fine again"

[https://twitter.com/bagder/status/756056910848221184](https://twitter.com/bagder/status/756056910848221184)

------
Esau
Somehow, I was totally unaware that CURL supported downloading via IMAP. Are
people using CURL to download their email?

~~~
Symbiote
I can see that could be useful for extracting a report emailed as an
attachment by a legacy system.

It's also possible to upload to an IMAP server.

------
ryenus
Slightly unrelated, but just tried to install curl using Homebrew:

    
    
        $ brew link -f curl
        Linking /usr/local/Cellar/curl/7.49.1... 352 symlinks created
    

__352 __! That many?

~~~
marcosscriven
It's all the man files in /usr/local/Cellar/curl//7.49.1/share/man/man3/

------
DyslexicAtheist
nice, though would love to see CoAP support.

